# MXL for sale



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

its not mine
you may be interested
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=340256922


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Except for the rims, bartape and tires, that is exactly how I'm building mine.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Geez I've never seen Open Pros on an x light before gotta say .....


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Or you can buy mine for half as much: 

http://madison.craigslist.org/bik/2111735200.html

56cm. 
10 speed Centaur
Mike Garcia Wheels

SEXY!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Infini said:


> Or you can buy mine for half as much:
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/bik/2111735200.html
> 
> ...


I take it that it didn't sell on e-bay. I saw it listed on there for a week or two, but didn't follow it much because I need a 53. Somebody just sold his/hers for $2,950 that was a 54 with Chorus. I could have used a 54 too, but it had some scrapes on it and I really didn't want the Chorus. Asked if he would sell me just the frame and he quoted me $1,700 and for $200 more I can get it brand new from Maestro. So, I am still looking. Probably just going to go with Maestro after tax season.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

$3,950 for that bike? I don't think so.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> $3,950 for that bike? I don't think so.


Dude,

That's in New Zealand Kiwi Dollars. It costs $2,920+ in USD. That's a stunning example of a bike, with excellent choice in components. I would switch to classic leather bar tape and use a classic fluted C-Record seatpost. I would use tubulars, but some people don't like tubulars. He even bothered to look for a Record headset rather than a Chris King or Cane Creek. I would have installed Delta brakes, but that's just me.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

fabsroman said:


> I take it that it didn't sell on e-bay. I saw it listed on there for a week or two, but didn't follow it much because I need a 53. Somebody just sold his/hers for $2,950 that was a 54 with Chorus. I could have used a 54 too, but it had some scrapes on it and I really didn't want the Chorus. Asked if he would sell me just the frame and he quoted me $1,700 and for $200 more I can get it brand new from Maestro. So, I am still looking. Probably just going to go with Maestro after tax season.


No it didn't sell. I'll wait until January and start reposting it I think.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Dude,
> 
> That's in New Zealand Kiwi Dollars. It costs $2,920+ in USD. That's a stunning example of a bike, with excellent choice in components. I would switch to classic leather bar tape and use a classic fluted C-Record seatpost. I would use tubulars, but some people don't like tubulars. He even bothered to look for a Record headset rather than a Chris King or Cane Creek. I would have installed Delta brakes, but that's just me.


$2,920 US is still too much for that bike with Athena for the build.

The only wheels I ride on my road bikes are tubulars. The one exception being a bike I keep at my in-laws that has Campy Khamsin POS clinchers on it. When we drive down there, I take my Campy Eurus tubulars with me. Probably going to end up using those Eurus tubulars on my MXL build this spring.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> The only wheels I ride on my road bikes are tubulars.


A lot of people think its about being a "stuck up" elitist. Even the modern "tubeless" tires don't ride the same way as tubulars. Just not the same thing. Doesn't feel the same, and I can tell them apart, that's for sure.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fully agree on the tubulars.

I rode only tubulars the full last season, simply great.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> fully agree on the tubulars.
> 
> I rode only tubulars the full last season, simply great.


Yeah, it is amazing how many people are just plain scared to even try them out. Since switching to them in 1986 or 1987 as a 16 year old junior, I have rarely ever ridden anything else.

Some of the guys I ride with are just completely scared of the tire being glued to the rim. I could understand it if they actually tried tubulars, but there is such a closed mind toward them that it is crazy.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

mainly because they think clinchers are pratical in case of punctures.

I have only had one puncture the whole year. And it was a pinch flat on clinchers. I had probably 2 flats the last 5 years

The fact is you flat much less on tubulars, unless off course you roll on every glass or debris you see on the road or you have really bad roads. 

However I do carry my spare and my levers/inflators just in case...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> mainly because they think clinchers are pratical in case of punctures.
> 
> I have only had one puncture the whole year. And it was a pinch flat on clinchers. I had probably 2 flats the last 5 years
> 
> ...


What levers are you talking about? Are you talking about tire levers? I have never needed them to change a tubular. Maybe it is because I have some strong hands/fingers.

Yeah, I take my spare tire and CO2 inflator with me, but have only had a single flat this year. I usually change the tires out around 2,500 to 3,000 miles though.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have all on a little cell phone bag like this on the jersey pocket, probably I won't need the levers, but they fit there nicely so it's good. 2 CO2+ inflator, 2 levers, 3,4,5mm hex wrenches and a screwdriver. all fits nicely there

The only time I had to use it was once when my front tire deflated slowly. I thought it was a puncture, but not, in fact it was just the valve ( the red Vittoria ones ) was loose. I tighten it and inflated, one CO2 tube was enough to get back safe.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

You know, I am seriously considering tubulars for my next build. While I don't mind glueing the tires, mounting/stretching, etc...... I have been worried about what to do in case of a flat. Well, My buddy the other day was rolling along and flatted on his tubulars. He pulled over, took the valve out the stem, squirted in some sort of latex, spun the wheel around, put the valve back in and used his CO2 cartridges to refill. I was sort of amazed at how easy it was! 

So, my question is: 

Do all tubulars come with removable valve stems??


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

19surf74 said:


> Do all tubulars come with removable valve stems??


The ones that I know and have used have removable valve stems: Vittoria Corsa CX, Veloflex Record and Continental Competition. They are expensive. Modern tubulars generally have removable presta valve cores, but don't assume that all tubulars do.

And a bad tubular can ride worse than a clincher, so not all tubulars are good. Don't expect a $25 Continental Giro to ride like a $110 Continental Sonderklasse. In general, you get what you pay for.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

19surf74 said:


> You know, I am seriously considering tubulars for my next build. While I don't mind glueing the tires, mounting/stretching, etc...... I have been worried about what to do in case of a flat. Well, My buddy the other day was rolling along and flatted on his tubulars. He pulled over, took the valve out the stem, squirted in some sort of latex, spun the wheel around, put the valve back in and used his CO2 cartridges to refill. I was sort of amazed at how easy it was!
> 
> So, my question is:
> 
> Do all tubulars come with removable valve stems??


The only ones I have ever come across without removable valve stems are the really cheap Vittoria Rally tubulars. Otherwise, the Veloflex, higher end Vittorias, and Tufos have all had removeable valve stems.

When I get a flat on the road, I usually replace the entire tire and bring the bad one home with me. If the tire isn't too old and it is a slow leak I will use Slime or Tufo sealant on the tire to get some more miles on it. So far so good. Of course, riding home on a new tire that hasn't been thoroughly glued on means not taking turns as fast as normal and trying to be gentle on the brakes too.


----------

